# You Can Now Build Your Chevy Cruze Diesel On the Chevy Website!



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes you can! This is exciting news!

Build Your Own Compact Car: 2014 Chevy Cruze | Chevrolet

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

